# Zu viel Arbeitsspeicherverbrauch



## Firephoenix93 (4. August 2007)

Hallo,
mein PC bzw. der von meiner Mutter verbraucht zuviel RAM;
siehe Bild:





Das Bild stammt vom Taskmanager,
jedoch lief in dem Moment rein garkein Programm, 
und in der Tray lief nur MSN ein Anitviren-Programm,
jedoch verbrauchen beide zusammen wenig,
also an denen kann es nicht liegen...
Nun meine Frage:
Wie senke ich den Verbrauch?


----------



## stain (4. August 2007)

Schau mal in Taskmanager unter Prozesse. Dann sortierst du alle Prozesse nach Speicherauslastung und dort wirst du dann deine Speicherfresser finden. Wenn sie unnötig sind kannst du sie beenden.
Einige davon starten ja auch bei jedem Systemstart, die sich aber auch nicht im Autostart befinden.
Um diesen das automatische Starten beim Hochfahren zu "verbieten" gibst du im "Ausführen"-Fenster

```
msconfig
```
wo du unter Systemstart dann die Speicherfresser am automatischen Starten hindern kannst.

Hoffe, dass ich dein Problem damit lösen konnte.

Achja, ich weiß ja nicht was du für einen Virenscanner hast, aber es gibt bestimmt auch welche, die im Hintergrund unbemerkt nach Viren suchen, wenn der PC nur wenig benutzt wird (ähnlich wie bei dem Defragmentierungsprogramm O&O Defrag) und somit auch viel Speicher in Anspruch nimmt.
Das kannst du dann bestimmt in den Optionen deaktivieren, falls notwendig.


----------



## Firephoenix93 (4. August 2007)

Das hab ich ja schon alles gemacht ...
PS: Wenn ich den Taskmanager öffne und nachschaue hat der Taskmanager selber die meisten Ressourcen in Anspruch xD...


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. August 2007)

Du musst dem Taskmanager einige sekunden geben sich "einzupendeln" sobald du dort zB von einer Anzeige zur anderen Wechselst, oder die Sortierung der Prozesse änderst geht die Leistung kurzzeitig hoch.
Wenn die Prozesse nach CPU Last sortiert werden kommt dieser oftmals garnicht zur ruhe.

Läuft der PC denn in irgendeiner Art und weise langsamer?
Poste mal die Prozessliste (sortiert nach Ramverbrauch) hier rein.


----------



## stain (4. August 2007)

Und kommt als Ergebnis der belegte RAM raus, wenn du den Speicherverbrauch von allen Prozessen zusammenrechnest?


----------



## Firephoenix93 (11. August 2007)

Also hier sind mal die Bilder:





Die Bilder wurden gemacht, als der PC geladen hat 
und beim machen der Fotos lief kein einziges Programm...


Ich hoffe auf eurer Hilfe...



MFG


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. August 2007)

Also da läuft schonmal ein Apache und ein MySQL Server nebenher
Dienste von Officeprogrammen, T-Online Software, MSN Messenger, Virenscanner, anscheinend der Securerom7 dienst.

Auserdem ist dein Ram verbrauch wenn man betrachtet was läuft nicht alzu hoch.
Läuft das System denn langsam? Denn einzig und alleine der Ramverbrauch ist keine Aussage.


----------



## Firephoenix93 (11. August 2007)

Also wenn ich die Server ausschalte,
dann verringert sich der Verbrauch nur extrem gering...
Und ja, das System läuft langsam, bis z.B. alles geladen hat nach dem anmelden dauert es bis zu 10 Minuten oder mehr...
Außerdem saugt FF auch ziemlich viel, der Verbrauch steigt manchmal bis auf 200MB, ist das normal?
PS: Wennn der Verbrauch auf 200MB ist, sind manchmal nur 2 Tabs mit normalen Seiten offen, keine Videos oder dergleichen...



MFG


----------



## raither (12. August 2007)

Firephoenix93 hat gesagt.:


> Also wenn ich die Server ausschalte,
> dann verringert sich der Verbrauch nur extrem gering...
> Und ja, das System läuft langsam, bis z.B. alles geladen hat nach dem anmelden dauert es bis zu 10 Minuten oder mehr...
> Außerdem saugt FF auch ziemlich viel, der Verbrauch steigt manchmal bis auf 200MB, ist das normal?
> ...



Lad dir mal ramster runter ('n programm für ram-defragmentierung) und lass das mal drüberlaufen nachdem du gestartet hast, bei mir wird manchmal erelativ viel frei dadurch


----------



## Firephoenix93 (12. August 2007)

raither hat gesagt.:


> Lad dir mal ramster runter ('n programm für ram-defragmentierung) und lass das mal drüberlaufen nachdem du gestartet hast, bei mir wird manchmal erelativ viel frei dadurch



OK; genau an sowas hab ich gedacht, danke  ...


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. August 2007)

Ramdefragmentierungsprogramme veranstalten oft nur Unfug. Ich würd die Finger davon lassen.
Leider sieht man nur die Auslastung der Auslagerungsdatei und nicht die des Arbeitsspeichers, da du diese Daten geblurt hast. Und ich kann auch keine ausergewöhnliche Auslastung erkennen. Das mit dem 200MB bei Firefox ist ein Bug den dieser Browser unter Windows gern mal an den Tag legt. Einfach mal beenden und neustarten.


----------

